# 2010 Camaro by Bob-zilla - Custom!



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I just had to show you guys this! As much as I'd love to take credit for the awesome work that was done on the cast and then painting of this car, there is no way I could, especially with as talented and kind a man as Bob-the custom machine-zilla!

Bob showed off a resin cast he did of the Camaro in one of the other threads and I really liked what I saw. So I asked him about getting one from him and how to get the body setup on a chassis. Next thing I know, Bob and I are exchanging PM's about the body and colors and what not!

Attached are pics of the finished product - I just had to post these and not selfishly keep them to myself. I only wish I could cast and paint like Bob can! He is truly an asset to this great hobby of ours! What talent we have here!

Thanks for the awesome custom Bob! It's with my customs on my desk where I can admire them!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Speechless! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bob's dedication is only out-shined by his generosity.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking gooood PD2!!! I likes that candy paint!!! I gave Bob...painting by the numbers...zilla my address, but I see the mailman screwed up. On my behalf please enjoy it...RM


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*yessiree Bob!!!*



Bill Hall said:


> Bob's dedication is only out-shined by his generosity.


... and occasionally "All Things Hooters". nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

They broke the mold (hopefully not the one for that Camaro) when they made Bob. He is truly one of the good ones in this hobby. I'm glad to have him on my list of friends. Bob .....you rock....zilla.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET!!! :thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Great work Bob... I love this car!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Car looks freat Bob. Love the paint.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*The 2009 Camaro is easy to make look good...*

I want it back...LOL Just kidding. :jest:

Paul,

Glad you like it and makes me happy knowing it went to a slotter like yourself who appriciates slots man. Gotta love this Hellonwheels 2009 Camaro Proto-type.

rr liked my 57 Panel with the Transparent Orange paint done up for the HOHT Auction so, we talked and decided to do up one of these Camaros in Transparent Orange but, this will get a spray of the House of Kolor Metalic Gold down for a base coat first.

Helen, Am going to be ordering another Camaro from you soon. I need one also...

Robs new flame licks are Hot...gonna need more of these too...

You guys are great & thanks for all the props. Just love this Hobby and all the realy good friends I have made on HT. It just puts a huge smile on my face all the time. So many good builds and ideas here. Will be back soon...

Bob...Randy you missed it by "______________" this much...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Go, Go Bobzilla... :woohoo:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

That car looks factory made with the paint, decals, etc. Great work.

Jim


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Bob is da man! I really have enjoyed sharing the car with others, like you guys, and admiring it. But I'm really itching to see how it looks and feels on the track - what do you guys think? Race it? Only do a few parade laps? Or shelf it? 

It's just such a nice car and it looks like it wants to race but since its a one of a kind - at least to me - I don't want to mess it up. 

Thanks again Bob-zilla-man! I cannot thank you and give you enough props for doing up this car!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

no shelf queens in my stable. You're asking the wrong guy. Race it, race it hard. Bob can always fix it!
Jim


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Just flat-out killer job on that one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: Another knock out!!!! Love the color!! And Robs decals are top notch!!! I just put some on my surfer van project!!! Congrats to you PD2!! Enjoy it however you wish..(I'd run it!!)..but I understand completely if you don't!:woohoo:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Eh, I'm going to probably run it. Just not with anyone else around. HAHA!! The thing is beggin to let the ponies loose!

Thanks for the complements - I'm really proud to have something this nice from Bob-zilla!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------

